# Metacam Dosages



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi I have a friend who brought her bunny to a supposidly "Bunny Knowledgeable" Vet. The bunny had a problem with his leg. She prescribed Metacam for the bunny. I myself questioned the dosage but I am no expert.

What is the usual dosage given, i think he is around 6 pounds.

The Vet prescribed 0.60. He wasn't eating or pooping. She stopped giving it after 3 days.

Thanks 

Susan


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 19, 2011)

Rabbit dosage is the same as the dosage used for cats (which is half the dogs dosage) 
Works out to 1 drop of metacam per lb of bunny.

Your friends bunn should be getting 6 drops of metacam.
Sadly its been awhile and I cant remember how many drops per ml, but that 0.6ml isnt correct, its some wierd number.

Easiest thing to do would be to get a syringe, put 7, yes 7 drops of metacam into the lid of the syringe and suck all those up into the syringe and give them to the bunny. The extra drop is to take the room in the tip of the syringe that doesn't get squished out.


----------



## MaxRules (Nov 19, 2011)

That seems kind of high. My rabbit is 12 1/2 lbs and just had surgery. I was told to give him .5 mls. He seems to be doing great with this dose. He doesn't seem to be in pain. Its important for rabbits to have pain relief. If it were me, I would go with a low dose of .2 mls daily. That is what I was giving my other rabbit who is about 6 pounds. Can she call the vet tomorrow?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2011)

Sparky weighs 6 pounds and she gets .02 ml.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a standard mammal dosing for Metacam (cats should usually NOT be given metacam). The amount of the dose depends on the weight of the animal and the concentration of the drug. If the weaker concentration of the drug is used, it will be much higher than the more concentrated version (oral suspension only). Metacam is usually well tolerated by rabbits...much more so than other NSAIDs. It can be used in conjuction with narcotics. Usually has no negative effect on appetite....but if the animal is in major pain, that can cause an appetite issue. My suggestion for everyoneis follow your vet's advice. Drug dosing is calculated by at least a couple of people in the clinic. There is a science to drug dosing .


----------

